# Componente desconocido



## Chaparral (May 5, 2021)

Buendía estimados.
Adjunto foto de componente desconocido. Vienen dos de ellos en una placa de un Rotary Encoder de un ascensor. El de la foto está en cortocircuito.
El que está supuestamente bueno, no marca como un transistor común y corriente. . 
Está marcado con la única leyenda que trae *U28328*

No lo encontré en la red de internet.
Si alguien sabe de que se trata y tenga su datasheet agradecería mucho me lo enviaran.
Saludos y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2021)

Puede ser un Hall ?


----------



## switchxxi (May 5, 2021)

Chaparral dijo:


> de un Rotary Encoder



Revisa cerca de donde se encuentra si no se mueve un imán, puede ser un sensor hall.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2021)

Porque o es magnético o es óptico


----------



## sergiot (May 5, 2021)

como dice dosmetros


----------



## Chaparral (May 5, 2021)

Me avisan desde terreno que sería magnético.
por ahí con este dato que Uds me han dado ya apareció mas información en Google. Muchas gracias amigos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2021)

Dentro de los ventiladores de fuente de PC tenés tres de esos , medí si coinciden con el que te anda bien.

Si fuera un Hall reemplaza ambos juntos


----------



## Chaparral (May 7, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dentro de los ventiladores de fuente de PC tenés tres de esos , medí si coinciden con el que te anda bien.
> 
> Si fuera un Hall reemplaza ambos juntos


Ok, muchas gracias!!
Muchas gracias a todos por su gran aporte.


----------



## Levi1680 (Dic 22, 2021)

estoy reparando un rayos x portátil y tenia este componente que no se si es resistencia o diodo


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 22, 2021)

Si no veo mal, la serigrafía dice L2, o sa una bobina.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 22, 2021)

Hola a todos , es un Bead de Ferrita o sea un inductor de filtragen de EMI.
!Saludos!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 22, 2021)

Para la próxima, fíjate que en la placa los marcan como "L2".
En electrónica las bobinas se denominan "L".


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Dic 23, 2021)

Buenas tardes, podrían decirme si el componente que dejó en la imagen se trata de una bobina o una resistencia? Y cual sería su valor?


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 23, 2021)

Inductor; uno, cinco, cero, cero 1500uH o 1.5mH, la corriente, "dios dirá"


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 23, 2021)

La serigrafía de la ubicación del componente en placa te podría aportar más pistas y además, una foto panorámica para hacerse una mejor idea de qué componentes se rodea.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Dic 23, 2021)

skynetronics dijo:


> La serigrafía de la ubicación del componente en placa te podría aportar más pistas y además, una foto panorámica para hacerse una mejor idea de qué componentes se rodea.


Ya subo foto


ricbevi dijo:


> Inductor; uno, cinco, cero, cero 1500uH o 1.5mH, la corriente, "dios dirá"


Muchas gracias


skynetronics dijo:


> La serigrafía de la ubicación del componente en placa te podría aportar más pistas y además, una foto panorámica para hacerse una mejor idea de qué componentes se rodea.





skynetronics dijo:


> La serigrafía de la ubicación del componente en placa te podría aportar más pistas y además, una foto panorámica para hacerse una mejor idea de qué componentes se rodea.


Se trata de la placa principal de una cafetera/dispensadora marca Oster. No tengo el modelo a mano


----------



## aitopes (Dic 23, 2021)

Buenas tardes!
Tengo esta placa, que es de un equipo IBM viejo (estimo que los 80s o 90s, pero algunos integrados PARECEN SER post año 2000, aunque no estoy 100% seguro que lo que veo sea la fecha de fabricación)

Tiene salida de video.

Me llama la atencion que no encuentro la hoja de datos DE NINGUNO. 
¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de que pueden ser? Yo apostaría a circuitos tipo los 74xxx , pero tienen una nomenclatura que no he visto antes.


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 23, 2021)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Buenas tardes, podrían decirme si el componente que dejó en la imagen se trata de una bobina o una resistencia? Y cual sería su valor?



Pareciera ser una bobina formando un filtro pi con los dos capacitores. Revisa como esta conectado para sacarte las dudas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 23, 2021)

Hola *Gabriel*.  Es un inductor para filtrado de ruido en fuente es de *150uH 1/4 W* _(un cuarto de watts)_


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 23, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> Tengo esta placa, que es de un equipo IBM viejo (estimo que los 80s o 90s, pero algunos integrados PARECEN SER post año 2000, aunque no estoy 100% seguro que lo que veo sea la fecha de fabricación)


Parecen ser del 84 y 85.


aitopes dijo:


> Tiene salida de video.
> 
> Me llama la atencion que no encuentro la hoja de datos DE NINGUNO.
> ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea de que pueden ser? Yo apostaría a circuitos tipo los 74xxx , pero tienen una nomenclatura que no he visto antes.



¿ Tienes alguna idea de quien lo fabricó ? porque parecen ser códigos internos con lo que sera difícil dar con la conversión. Con la marca se puede buscar si existe alguna tabla de conversión.


----------



## aitopes (Dic 23, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Parecen ser del 84 y 85.
> 
> 
> ¿ Tienes alguna idea de quien lo fabricó ? porque parecen ser códigos internos con lo que sera difícil dar con la conversión. Con la marca se puede buscar si existe alguna tabla de conversión.


Si, es posible. hay números tipo "8527" 
La placa es de un sistema IBM viejo. 
Deben ser codigos internos, me he pasado una hora buscando y no encontre ninguno. Una pena, pero va  a ir a la basura entonces


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 23, 2021)

Que mal. No la tires aun dale una semana, haber si alguien encuentra algo, pero si es *código interno* cavau


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 23, 2021)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Ya subo foto
> 
> Muchas gracias
> 
> ...


Ok, pero la foto tapa la serigrafía o simplemente no sale en el ángulo del componente que necesitas identificar. Así como se ve en las resistencias de al lado que dice "R31", "R32", ¿qué dice en el componente que quieres identificar? Los demás colegas ya te dieron pistas, pero esa serigrafía sería más que nada para confirmarlo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 23, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Si, es posible. hay números tipo "8527"
> La placa es de un sistema IBM viejo.
> Deben ser codigos internos, me he pasado una hora buscando y no encontre ninguno. Una pena, pero va  a ir a la basura entonces


Quiza sean chips customizados y no hay otra que tirarla, yo la verdad la tiraría.


----------



## malesi (Dic 23, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Quiza sean chips customizados y no hay otra que tirarla, yo la verdad la tiraría.


Que no se tira nada, se reutiliza


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Dic 23, 2021)

skynetronics dijo:


> Ok, pero la foto tapa la serigrafía o simplemente no sale en el ángulo del componente que necesitas identificar. Así como se ve en las resistencias de al lado que dice "R31", "R32", ¿qué dice en el componente que quieres identificar? Los demás colegas ya te dieron pistas, pero esa serigrafía sería más que nada para confirmarlo.


Perdón por la demora recién llego. En placa está serigrafiado como L1. Fui a las casas de electrónica en las que compro siempre pero no la tienen. Podré reemplazarla por otro componente? Veré de buscar en placas de TV TRV que tengo.


SSTC dijo:


> Hola *Gabriel*.  Es un inductor para filtrado de ruido en fuente es de *150uH 1/4 W* _(un cuarto de watts)_


Muchísimas gracias


SSTC dijo:


> Hola *Gabriel*.  Es un inductor para filtrado de ruido en fuente es de *150uH 1/4 W* _(un cuarto de watts)_


Muchísimas gracias


SSTC dijo:


> Hola *Gabriel*.  Es un inductor para filtrado de ruido en fuente es de *150uH 1/4 W* _(un cuarto de watts)_


Habida cuenta que no lo consigo hay posibilidad de puentear sus terminales para anular su funcionamiento?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 23, 2021)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Habida cuenta que no lo consigo hay posibilidad de puentear sus terminales para anular su funcionamiento?


Si, puedes solo para probar.
Busca en televisores o equipos y pon otra no tiene que ser exacta

ejemplo:





*1mH 1W*


----------



## J2C (Dic 23, 2021)

.



@aitopes todas las numeraciones del tipo "83xy", "84xy" y "85xy" pertenecen a la antigua marcación de "*Año* y *semana de producción*" que se usaban a principios de los años 80's.

Como detalle que te lo confirma mejor es que no encontrarás ningún "xy" > de 53, aunque algunas empresas en esos años usaban una marcación de doble año: el primero de semana 01 a 48 y el segundo año de semana 49 a 96.




Saludos, JuanKa.-

P.D.: A fines de los 80's y principios de los 90's hubo un cambio generalizado en esas marcaciones debido a la implementación de ISO9000 donde también se debía identificar la factoría donde se fabricó, no olvidemos que en esa época comenzó la "famosa" globalización con muchas factorías en China continental aprovechando los bajos costos de mano de obra.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 25, 2021)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Buenas tardes, podrían decirme si el componente que dejó en la imagen se trata de una bobina o una resistencia? Y cual sería su valor?


Un post arriba del tuyo


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Para la próxima, fíjate que en la placa los marcan como "L2".
> En electrónica las bobinas se denominan "L".


La proxima a leer todo!!! O minimamente si alguien antes que vos ya dio la respuesta....


aitopes dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> Tengo esta placa, que es de un equipo IBM viejo (estimo que los 80s o 90s, pero algunos integrados PARECEN SER post año 2000, aunque no estoy 100% seguro que lo que veo sea la fecha de fabricación)
> 
> Tiene salida de video.
> ...


The 4178615 is 8085 CPU and 4178628 is a 8255A-5 parallel port.

Fuente; https://www.cpu-world.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18987

Algo es algo


----------



## EMKB312 (Dic 29, 2021)

Saludos.
(No estaba muy seguro de postear esto aquí o hacerlo en un tema nuevo, ya que me parecia muy pequeño para un tema nuevo pero el contexto es algo grande para ponerlo aquí)

Antes quiero dar algo de información, por si de algo sirve:
Este ultimo tiempo he estado viendo como llegar al fondo de un problema que tiene una placa madre GA-B75M-D3V que no enciende o en realidad se apaga inmediatamente al encenderla. Finalmente luego de leer varios foros, PDFs, etc llegué a la conclusión de que los mosfets que rodean el socket del procesador podrían estar en corto.

Luego de terminar de investigar fui a revisar los mosfets pero me topé con la sorpresa de que son muy distintos a los que toda placa madre poseé, ya que cuentan con 8 pines en vez de 3.

Mis preguntas finalmente son:
¿Son realmente Mosfets o son algo parecido (o algo totalmente distinto quizás)? De ser Mosfets ¿Como se llama este tipo de Mosfets?
En la leyenda escrita ¿Qué significa todo lo que viene después de "K0393"? Ya que al buscar el componente por el texto completo no encuentro resultados pero si lo hago por "K0393" encuentro repuestos y datasheets de componentes similares pero que después de K0393 tienen otros dígitos distintos, según un ruso en Aliexpress se trata de la fecha, pero no estoy seguro.

Estos "Mosfets" (En verdad ni siquiera sé si llamarlos así) tienen escrito en la parte superior lo siguiente:
K0393
     2J5
  629T


----------



## frica (Dic 29, 2021)

Son MOSFETs de 8 pines con encapsulado WPAK. Mira el datasheet aquí:

RJK0393DPA pdf, RJK0393DPA description, RJK0393DPA datasheets, RJK0393DPA view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::


En el encapsulado vendrá un circulo en bajorelieve que te indica el pin 1.  

Para ver si alguno está en corto puedes medirlo en placa y ver si los pines de drenador están cortocircuitados con el Surtidos o con Gate. El MOSFET no debería mostrar continuidad entre Drenador, Surtidor y Gate.


----------



## frica (Dic 29, 2021)

Un video donde explica muy clarito un MOSFET de 8 pines sobre una placa base de un PC y como medirlo en placa para detectar si tiene corto (haz clic en Ver en youtube):


----------



## pcmaster (Dic 29, 2021)

aitopes dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> Tengo esta placa, que es de un equipo IBM viejo (estimo que los 80s o 90s, pero algunos integrados PARECEN SER post año 2000, aunque no estoy 100% seguro que lo que veo sea la fecha de fabricación)
> 
> Tiene salida de video.
> ...



En esta página aparecen algunos códigos de esos: https://www.cpu-world.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18987


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 29, 2021)

pcmaster dijo:


> En esta página aparecen algunos códigos de esos: https://www.cpu-world.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18987


Ya lo comenté acá; Componente desconocido

Hay que leer mas...


----------



## Nantiko (Feb 15, 2022)

Buenas tardes, alquien podria orientarme que componente es el de las fotos que adjunto?? Se encuentra en un pequeño circuito de una espada que emite luz luz y sonido al moverla (gracias a un pequeño rele/sensor de movimiento Gaoxin) para la Wii, la cual una de ellas no emitia sonido (si se enciende la luz), he llegado a la conclusion de que este es el elemento en mal estado pues una vez quitado si puenteo las bornas donde iba el sonido funciona perfectamente, tiene dos  modalidades de sonido y cada vez que puenteo suena una de ellas. Entiendo que debe de ser alguna especi de interruptor que hara que el microchip del sonido emita uno u otro...no se...es lo que se me ocurre...lo he estado buscando por internet, a traves de google imagenes...pero no he encontrado nada igual. Tampoco da continuidad entre los polos ni lectura en funcion de diodo. Gracias por la ayuda que me podais ofrecer. Saludos

AÑADO: me acabo de dar cuenta que si se agita suena en su interior algo moverse


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 15, 2022)

Quizá sea un fusible


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 15, 2022)

Nantiko dijo:


> AÑADO: me acabo de dar cuenta que si se agita suena en su interior algo moverse


Si es una espada laser que al moverse suena posiblemente sea un "interruptor de movimiento" (no sé cómo llamarlo) que actúa cuando la bola de acero une los contactos. Tienes que probar si da continuidad al moverlo.


Si funciona bien todo puenteando puedes probar a repararlo, quita la funda azúl y revisa cómo funciona.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 15, 2022)

Por lo que cuentas yo diría que es un acelerómetro cutre; que dentro lleva un muelle que al agitarlo hace contacto y enciende cosas. Si le has dado un golpe se ha partido y por eso hace ruido y no va.

Y si no es eso, será otra cosa.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 15, 2022)

Nantiko dijo:


> Buenas tardes, alquien podria orientarme que componente es el de las fotos que adjunto?? Se encuentra en un pequeño circuito de una espada que emite luz luz y sonido al moverla (gracias a un pequeño rele/sensor de movimiento Gaoxin) para la Wii, la cual una de ellas no emitia sonido (si se enciende la luz), he llegado a la conclusion de que este es el elemento en mal estado pues una vez quitado si puenteo las bornas donde iba el sonido funciona perfectamente, tiene dos  modalidades de sonido y cada vez que puenteo suena una de ellas. Entiendo que debe de ser alguna especi de interruptor que hara que el microchip del sonido emita uno u otro...no se...es lo que se me ocurre...lo he estado buscando por internet, a traves de google imagenes...pero no he encontrado nada igual. Tampoco da continuidad entre los polos ni lectura en funcion de diodo. Gracias por la ayuda que me podais ofrecer. Saludos
> 
> AÑADO: me acabo de dar cuenta que si se agita suena en su interior algo moverse
> 
> ...


Hola...Para mi es algo así como en el enlace, busca en tu país como lo llaman









						Sensor De Inclinacion Tilt Sw-520d Arduino Vibracion 520d 2u - $ 357,01
					

AC018 – SENSOR DE VIBRACION SW-520Darduino, robotica, impresora, 3d, cnc, proyecto, arm, avr, programacion




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Tilt Switch Sensor Module for Arduino AVR PIC KEYES KY-020  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tilt Switch Sensor Module for Arduino AVR PIC KEYES KY-020 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 15, 2022)

Ya con el nombre es mas fácil. 



Me he repetido  Pero es que contesté sin refrescar la página y el segundo acceso de @ricbevi no aparecía.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 15, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ya con el nombre es mas fácil.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278249
> 
> Me he repetido  Pero es que contesté sin refrescar la página y el segundo acceso de @ricbevi no aparecía.



Es que el Gaucho tiene dos tiempos!


----------



## ogf2007 (Mar 28, 2022)

*H*ola*, *amigos*. T*engo este componente que no s*é* qu*é* es*.
¿A*lguien lo conoce o sabe d*ó*nde puedo buscar informaci*ó*n sobre *é*l??
*M*uchas gracias*.*


----------



## analogico (Mar 28, 2022)

ogf2007 dijo:


> *H*ola*, *amigos*. T*engo este componente que no s*é* qu*é* es*.
> ¿A*lguien lo conoce o sabe d*ó*nde puedo buscar informaci*ó*n sobre *é*l??
> *M*uchas gracias*.*


En la página del fabricante.








						HOME | Murata Manufacturing Co., Ltd.
					

It is a page about "HOME | Murata Manufacturing Co., Ltd."



					www.murata.com
				



Por las  letras parece un termistor.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 28, 2022)

*LEER ANTES DE CONSULTAR AQUÍ.*

Debido a que a veces es mas fácil identificar un componente por su entorno (ya sea ubicación, otros componentes, función, etc), es necesario y casi obligatorio dar mas datos del mismo, ya sea describiendo la función que cumpliría, fotos del PCB (deben ser de AMBAS caras, iluminadas y enfocadas), información del aparato donde se encuentra dicho componente, la sección (si es en la fuente, y del lado caliente o frio, si está en una plaqueta principal, etc.), si ya se ha buscado en el foro y en los libros subidos al mismo cuando sean SMD (u otros también), etc...

Básicamente, para preguntar dar la mayor cantidad de información, ya que NO somos adivinos, y NO todos conocen todos los componentes existentes en el mundo.

PD: Tienes dudas para subir un archivo?, Mira mi firma, y entra en los enlaces de allí, ademas encontrarás los enlaces a las reglas y normas del foro


----------



## mcrven (Mar 28, 2022)

Levi1680 dijo:


> estoy reparando un rayos x portátil y tenia este componente que no se si es resistencia o diodo



Tubitos de ferrite (Ferrite Bead) atravesados por un alambre y, de por vida están en CORTO CIRCUITO. Solo si marcan abierto - Sin Continuidad - Estarían mal, no parece ser el caso.


----------



## Violet (May 8, 2022)

Buenas!

Necesito saber qué componente es este. Parece un conector, pero no sé para qué sirve, ya que si se carga la batería por inducción, no es necesario tener una conexión como tal. Se trata de una batería que se carga en una estación de intercambio de baterías eléctricas. Adjunto una vista explosionada de los componentes principales de la batería y del componente que no sé cuál es. También adjunto una foto del gabinete donde estaría cargado. ¿Alguien sabría qué es y para qué sirve? Me sería de gran utilidad, ya que en internet no he encontrado nada parecido!

Muchas gracias de antemano,
Violeta


----------



## Scooter (May 8, 2022)

No entiendo nada.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 8, 2022)

Y.. ¿Una foto real?
Pareciera un conector pero, parodiando al de arriba, o no, o podría ser otra cosa.

Incluso, desvariando un poco, podría ser algún tipo de válvula.. 🤔

PD. Lo de "vista explosionada" me mató. 😄


----------



## El perdulario (May 8, 2022)

Hola Violet*.
B*ueno lo que no me queda claro, es que usted dice, que este módulo de la imagen, va dentro de la batería y al parecer lleva dentro otra batería*.
O sea* que entonces o se trata de todo un conjunto que guarda dentro a la batería principal, que hace mover su moto eléctrica, o se trata de un módulo agregado de emergencia con bateria incluida*.
P*ara en caso de que la batería principal colapsara, tener una reserva de energía adicional, para llegar por ejemplo a casa o la estación de servicios más cercana*.
E*n caso de ser lo primero, puede ser un conector de carga por cable emergente, en caso de fallar la inducción*.
P*uede ser igual para la carga en estaciones más antiguas que no disponen del sistema por inducción o se trata de un paquete o conjunto básico que incluye la batería para equipos igualmente más antiguos que reciben la carga por cable, sin disponer del sistema de inducción*.
S*aludos Perdu.


----------



## Rorschach (May 8, 2022)

La 3ra imagen está borrosa, y desenfocada, ¿Se podría mejorar?, y ver que es.


----------



## Scooter (May 8, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y.. ¿Una foto real?
> Pareciera un conector pero, parodiando al de arriba, o no, o podría ser otra cosa.
> 
> Incluso, desvariando un poco, podría ser algún tipo de válvula.. 🤔
> ...


En el entorno 3d "explosión" es lo que en delineación se llamaba "despiece", mas o menos.


----------



## Lord Chango (May 8, 2022)

Todo muy lindo que la batería se cargue por inducción, pero no creo que la batería esté solamente para ser cargada.

Parece ser una ficha de conexión a los bornes de la batería.

Una pregunta, de curioso, ¿cuál es la inquietud de que el aparato tenga o no una ficha?


----------



## switchxxi (May 8, 2022)

¿ Quizá sea alguna de estas ? Conectores automotor.


----------



## Violet (May 8, 2022)

La batería se carga en la estación y funciona en motos eléctricas. Puede ser que sea un conector de carga por si falla la inducción, pero creo que es para conectar la batería con la propia moto. No tengo una foto con mejor calidad porque la he sacado de internet, lo siento. Muchas gracias a todos! Seguiré investigando.


----------



## Lord Chango (May 8, 2022)

Violet dijo:


> La batería se carga en la estación y funciona en motos eléctricas. Puede ser que sea un conector de carga por si falla la inducción, *pero creo que es para conectar la batería con la propia moto.* No tengo una foto con mejor calidad porque la he sacado de internet, lo siento. Muchas gracias a todos! Seguiré investigando.


A eso me refería.

Reitero, ¿cuál es la inquietud de que el aparato tenga o no una ficha? Si es para saber que tipo de ficha es, o si es compatible con tu moto, tendrías que preguntarle al fabricante.


----------



## Violet (May 8, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> A eso me refería.
> 
> Reitero, ¿cuál es la inquietud de que el aparato tenga o no una ficha? Si es para saber que tipo de ficha es, o si es compatible con tu moto, tendrías que preguntarle al fabricante.


Es para un proyecto, ya que estoy diseñando una batería y una estación de carga.


----------



## El perdulario (May 8, 2022)

Hola Violet, usted no aclara si el módulo con el conector en cuestión contiene dentro una batería independiente a la que utiliza como fuente principal su moto eléctrica o si se trata de la misma batería principal, que se ubica dentro de esa especie de caja contenedor con el conector en cuestión.

Digo esto porque si es la fuente principal y no una secundaria, se supone que la principal debería tener otra interconexión igual de principal con el resto de la moto eléctrica y no tendría objetivo otro conector adicional para volver a reconectar dónde como piensa.

En mi modesta opinión, repito que al parecer esta conexión de la imagen sería como ya comentaba, por ejemplo una auxiliar de emergencia o quizás, sólo es una conexión para testear la propia batería desde afuera, sin la necesidad de abrir el módulo contenedor y nada más. Si ésa caja contenedor lleva dentro a la batería principal, entonces se supone que dicho contenedor debe tener una cara de inducción para la carga y el conector plug en cuestión, sería como los bornes positivo y negativo, por donde se conecta la batería al circuito de la moto eléctrica. Saludos.


----------



## Violet (May 11, 2022)

El perdulario dijo:


> Hola Violet, usted no aclara si el módulo con el conector en cuestión contiene dentro una batería independiente a la que utiliza como fuente principal su moto eléctrica o si se trata de la misma batería principal, que se ubica dentro de esa especie de caja contenedor con el conector en cuestión.
> 
> Digo esto porque si es la fuente principal y no una secundaria, se supone que la principal debería tener otra interconexión igual de principal con el resto de la moto eléctrica y no tendría objetivo otro conector adicional para volver a reconectar dónde como piensa.
> 
> En mi modesta opinión, repito que al parecer esta conexión de la imagen sería como ya comentaba, por ejemplo una auxiliar de emergencia o quizás, sólo es una conexión para testear la propia batería desde afuera, sin la necesidad de abrir el módulo contenedor y nada más. Si ésa caja contenedor lleva dentro a la batería principal, entonces se supone que dicho contenedor debe tener una cara de inducción para la carga y el conector plug en cuestión, sería como los bornes positivo y negativo, por donde se conecta la batería al circuito de la moto eléctrica. Saludos.


Muchas gracias por todo! Es de gran ayuda


----------



## Franco_E (May 24, 2022)

Hola buenos días, revisando cosas que tenia guardada encontré mi vieja notebook que había dejado de funcionar de un día para el otro, cuando la prendo da imagen pero la pantalla se quedaba negra, y cuando la abro me topo conque uno de los componentes se partió a la mitad y estaba negro y al tocarlo se desprendió.

estaba aquí.








y estos son del mismo tamaño y tienen diferentes códigos.




























no se nada de electrónica, soy informático, y como sospecharan en mi caso seria cosa de cambiar la placa completa por una nueva y listo, pero quiero intentar repararla, así que con mi nulo conocimiento asumí que si compro un componente igual y lo vuelvo a soldar debería de marchar bien de nuevo.

Es así? o estoy totalmente equivocado.

Gracias por tomarse el tiempo de leer.


----------



## mcrven (May 24, 2022)

¿Sabes soldar?
¿Sabes soldar en placas Multi-Capa?
¿Posées equipo de soldadura?

Si respondes NO... lleva el equipo a un técnico especializado.

Si respondes SÍ a las tres preguntas:

1.-  Debes verificar que tu componente no esté destruido. Dificilmente sucede esto.
2.-  En caso de estar MUY dañado, debes recuperar uno reciclado de alguna placa que haya quedado inutilizada que tenga las mismas características eléctricas. Ese componente no va a ser localizable para la compra.
3.-  Debes verificar si la placa no está en corto, ya que el componente se debe haber sobrecalentado, hasta el punto de fundir las soldaduras.

Suerte con eso...

ANEXO: Los componentes señalados son inductores de potencia tal como lo indica la serigrafía de la placa: PL7, PL8. Ambos de 4.7 µH / 4~5 A.
PL9 debe ser de 1.0 µH / 4~5 A.
El que falta, señalado como PL2, no lo has mostrado. Limpialo bien y tomale una imagen donde se vean las características.


----------



## Franco_E (May 24, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Sabes soldar?
> ¿Sabes soldar en placas Multi-Capa?
> ¿Posées equipo de soldadura?
> 
> ...


No puedo ya que estaba todo negro (carbonizado), intenté limpiarlo pero al frotarlo se partió todo como si aplastaras una tiza, gracias por responder.


----------



## mcrven (May 24, 2022)

Eso se corresponde con corto-circuito con todas las de la ley... Muy pocas veces se ven esos casos.

Es necesario hacerse con el manual de servicio, diagrama y/o archivo Board-View y... Cruzar los dedos de manos y pies... con la esperanza que no haya sido un daño grave.

Quizás sea mejor que lo lleves a un service y te den una opinión. Sí no... cambiar la tarjeta madre. O... consiquete una pieza e soldala en el sitio, a ver si canta...


----------



## unmonje (May 24, 2022)

aitopes dijo:


> Si, es posible. hay números tipo "8527"
> La placa es de un sistema IBM viejo.
> Deben ser codigos internos, me he pasado una hora buscando y no encontre ninguno. Una pena, pero va  a ir a la basura entonces


Para mi, son del 84/85  y son los tipicos 7404 /06/02 nominados como 26XX y los de 40 patas pueden ser micros comunes como los Z80 que se usaban mucho para el control gráfico en terminales hechas con chips simples. No eran comunes  los controladores gráficos , todo era a nivel caracteres y para eso la placa tenía el generador de caracteres. (Arreglé muchas placas de terminales) Solian tener una SIO a veces hasta una PIO para imprimir en una impresora de caracteres que se ponía junto a la terminal Punto a Punto.


----------



## Einar Alexander (May 26, 2022)

Esto pertenece a un reproductor de automotor, barato Chino, pero me llama la atención que no tiene nada de referencia,  he dado varios ángulos con la cámara, gotas de alcohol, a ver si se notaba algo, pasta térmica para ver si tenía relieve, normalmente es un laser que graba o rotula el encapsulado, alguna pista de como averiguarlo ? Solo se que el reproductor es JSD-520 y al no encender pareciera que este es el culpable, si alguien lo conoce o sabe como averiguar más , muchas gracias.


----------



## switchxxi (May 26, 2022)

Einar Alexander dijo:


> si alguien lo conoce o sabe como averiguar más , muchas gracias.



Lamentablemente, cuando te topas con circuitos integrados sin nomenclatura y mas en equipos masivos chinos donde ni siquiera se consigue el diagrama esquemático, no queda otra que medir a donde va cada pin para tratar de deducir que posible función cumple y partiendo de ahí tratar de encontrar que es.

Mas que fotos de todos los ángulos en un chip sin marcar, te conviene poner fotos de la placa entera donde se pueda ver el "contexto" en que se encuentra dicho IC.

Pero, dado lo dicho anteriormente, a menos que alguien lo haya reparado y sepa que IC o reemplazo puede ir, no queda mas que especular y por eso imágenes de todo el circuito bien iluminadas ayudaran mucho.

En general lo que se quema de esa forma son dispositivos que manejan potencia -Reguladores, MOSFETS, Amplificadores, etc-, una memoria EEPROM por ejemplo es casi imposible pero, llegado el caso, significa que algo muy malo paso en la placa con lo que casi de seguro está mas para la basura que para otra cosa.


----------



## aguevara (Jul 30, 2022)

Señores tengo una placa controladora de un motor para ventilador de un enfriador ambiental, en ella encuentro un componente que pareciera físicamente ser una resistencia de alambre de 5W, lastimosamente no tiene ningún tipo de información impresa. Este componente esta en serie entre la linea de ac y una entrada de ac de un puente rectificador, pareciera ser un fusible. Yo nunca había visto fusibles con esta apariencia pero parece ser esa la función, No se que amperaje de protección es, y si fuera resistencia (que lo dudo) no se de que valor.
Alguien ha visto algo similar?
Al medir con multímetro no marca nada, ni continuidad ni algún valor en ohms.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 30, 2022)

aguevara dijo:


> Señores tengo una placa controladora de un motor para ventilador de un enfriador ambiental, en ella encuentro un componente que pareciera físicamente ser una resistencia de alambre de 5W, lastimosamente no tiene ningún tipo de información impresa. Este componente esta en serie entre la linea de ac y una entrada de ac de un puente rectificador, pareciera ser un fusible. Yo nunca había visto fusibles con esta apariencia pero parece ser esa la función, No se que amperaje de protección es, y si fuera resistencia (que lo dudo) no se de que valor.
> Alguien ha visto algo similar?
> Al medir con multímetro no marca nada, ni continuidad ni algún valor en ohms.


Es una resistencia de 5 watts, no es un FUSISTOR --> ( fusible con resistencia que se quema luego de cierta corriente)
Compre si puede, una de 100 ohms y otra de 10  ya que seguramente está abierta. debe de haber algo en corto en el resto del circuito para que se haya quemado.


----------



## aguevara (Jul 30, 2022)

Gracias por la respuesta, el asunto es que la placa se alimenta con 127VAC y la conectaron a 220VAC, como estar seguro del valor de dicha resistencia?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 30, 2022)

aguevara dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, el asunto es que la placa se alimenta con 127VAC y la conectaron a 220VAC, como estar seguro del valor de dicha resistencia?


!Es grande la posibilidad de haber mas conponentes estropiados una ves que la tensión de alimentación doblou por un cierto tienpo !
Te recomendo altamente a enpleyar un lampara incandescente série con la entrada de la Red Electrica para NO incorrer en los riesgo de dañar mas cosas aun durante lo mantenimiento.
!Suerte!


----------



## switchxxi (Jul 30, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> debe de haber algo en corto en el resto del circuito para que se haya quemado.



Por ejemplo el IC controlador tiene un bonito agujero... Lamentablemente por ahí sale el humo que los hace funcionar.

Veo un relé, verifica si el mismo está para puentear esa resistencia... Porque quizás esa resistencia está para limitar el pico de corriente inicial que provocan los capacitores y luego es puenteada.

También habría que comprobar el puente de diodos y si esta muerto habría que cambiar los capacitores principales.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 30, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Por ejemplo el IC controlador tiene un bonito agujero... Lamentablemente por ahí sale el humo que los hace funcionar.
> 
> Veo un relé, verifica si el mismo está para puentear esa resistencia... Porque quizás esa resistencia está para limitar el pico de corriente inicial que provocan los capacitores y luego es puenteada.
> 
> También habría que comprobar el puente de diodos y si esta muerto habría que cambiar los capacitores principales.


Gracias.... ya estoy un poco grande y no veo del todo bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2022)

Es una resistencia limitadora de entrada de la fuente, la rompes con cuidado (pinza o martillo) y midiendo los trocitos que queden estimarás su valor . . .  (supongo cercano a los 3.3 o 4.7 Ohms) , pero algo mas se ha quemado ahí !


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2022)

aguevara dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, el asunto es que la placa se alimenta con 127VAC y la conectaron a 220VAC, como estar seguro del valor de dicha resistencia?


Si está totalmente abierta y ya no vale...
Partes la cerámica con cuidado y tratas de sacar la resistencia interna, de ahí con suerte, sacarás dos trozos de resistencia, los mides y los sumas y estimas el trozo que falte.


----------



## Miguel terrazas (Ago 20, 2022)

Que componente es y cual es su valor?


----------



## analogico (Ago 20, 2022)

Miguel terrazas dijo:


> Que componente es y cual es su valor?



Es una resistencia, su valor esta en  los colores.


----------



## Miguel terrazas (Ago 20, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Es una resistencia, su valor esta en los colores.



No encuentro su valor, y pensé que tal vez era otro tipo de componente


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 20, 2022)

Miguel terrazas dijo:


> Que componente es y cual es su valor?


Si leíste todo el thread, te habrás dado cuenta que varios colegas han mencionado en bastantes ocasiones la importancia de saber qué componentes hay alrededor del "componente desconocido". 

Por la foto de la placa que sale, infiero que es una fuente conmutada (ni idea de qué, porque tampoco lo mencionas), pero la resistencia si va cerca de un MOSFET será seguramente una resistencia de óxido metálico para sensar la corriente.


----------



## Miguel terrazas (Ago 20, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Si leíste todo el thread, te habrás dado cuenta que varios colegas han mencionado en bastantes ocasiones la importancia de saber qué componentes hay alrededor del "componente desconocido".
> 
> Por la foto de la placa que sale, infiero que es una fuente conmutada (ni idea de qué, porque tampoco lo mencionas), pero la resistencia si va cerca de un MOSFET será seguramente una resistencia de óxido metálico para sensar la corriente.


Creo


skynetronics dijo:


> Si leíste todo el thread, te habrás dado cuenta que varios colegas han mencionado en bastantes ocasiones la importancia de saber qué componentes hay alrededor del "componente desconocido".
> 
> Por la foto de la placa que sale, infiero que es una fuente conmutada (ni idea de qué, porque tampoco lo mencionas), pero la resistencia si va cerca de un MOSFET será seguramente una resistencia de óxido metálico para sensar la corriente.


Que tu dia ah sido pésimo no?, Bueno gracias
Buena actitud saludos

*Nota del moderador :

2.10 *Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 20, 2022)

Miguel terrazas dijo:


> Creo
> 
> Que tu dia ah sido pésimo no?, Bueno gracias
> Buena actitud saludos


Para nada pésimo. No te lo tomes a mal, sólo que acá somos electrónicos, no adivinos. 

Por eso quien requiere ayuda, debe ayudar primero y para ello debe proporcionar la mayor cantidad de información posible.


----------



## Miguel terrazas (Ago 20, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Para nada pésimo. No te lo tomes a mal, sólo que acá somos electrónicos, no adivinos.
> 
> Por eso quien requiere ayuda, debe ayudar primero y para ello debe proporcionar la mayor cantidad de información posible.


Bueno, disculpa pero resien entre a esta pagina no sabia como preguntar, pero gracias para en otra ocasión tomaré en cuenta, no soy electrónico no eh pasado ningun tipo de curso sobre esto, solo me interesó y queria aprender. Un poco...


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 20, 2022)

Siempre es bueno querer aprender, amigo, pero ten en cuenta que hay que entregar siempre la máxima información posible en casos así, porque no es lo mismo si una resistencia así es para sensar la corriente en un componente de potencia o va simplemente cerca de un integrado o un diodo schottky. Esa resistencia parece ser de óxido metálico para un MOSFET de conmutación, me atrevería a decir que quizás es de 0.5 ohm x 2w.

Cambiarla depende de ti, pero si no eres electrónico ten cuidado con manipular fuentes conmutadas porque puedes recibir una descarga eléctrica que puede ser mortal.


----------



## Miguel terrazas (Ago 20, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Siempre es bueno querer aprender, amigo, pero ten en cuenta que hay que entregar siempre la máxima información posible en casos así, porque no es lo mismo si una resistencia así es para sensar la corriente en un componente de potencia o va simplemente cerca de un integrado o un diodo schottky. Esa resistencia parece ser de óxido metálico para un MOSFET de conmutación, me atrevería a decir que quizás es de 0.5 ohm x 2w.
> 
> Cambiarla depende de ti, pero si no eres electrónico ten cuidado con manipular fuentes conmutadas porque puedes recibir una descarga eléctrica que puede ser mortal.


Enserio te agradezco, y no te preocupes soy muy precavido... Y para reemplazar tiene que ser la misma o hay diferentes tipos? Tengo multimetro y muchos cachivaches para buscar... Bueno si no es mucha molestia


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 20, 2022)

Si es de óxido metálico debe ser del mismo material, (y potencia), no puedes reemplazarla por una resistencia de carbón.

Investiga más para que vayas aprendiendo sobre los tipos de resistencias y su uso en electrónica, porque son de varios tipos (carbón, metal film, óxido metálico, cerámicas, etc).

Si encuentras una de óxido metálico de 0.47 ohm ó de 0.56 ohm no es tan brusco el cambio, pero más allá de la resistencia, debes entender qué la llevó a abrirse, seguramente que el MOSFET u otras cosas aledañas a ella se averiaron.


----------



## Miguel terrazas (Ago 20, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Si es de óxido metálico debe ser del mismo material, (y potencia), no puedes reemplazarla por una resistencia de carbón.
> 
> Investiga más para que vayas aprendiendo sobre los tipos de resistencias y su uso en electrónica, porque son de varios tipos (carbón, metal film, oxido metálico, cerámicas, etc).
> 
> Si encuentras una de óxido metálico de 0.47 ohm ó de 0.56 ohm no es tan brusco el cambio, pero más allá de la resistencia, debes entender qué la llevó a abrirse, seguramente que el MOSFET u otras cosas aledañas a ella se averiaron.


Ok gracias, me dijeron que si vuelve a reventar puede ser los diodos
Gracias ya no molestare, me ayudaste mucho que te vaya bien buenas noches


----------



## analogico (Ago 21, 2022)

Miguel terrazas dijo:


> No encuentro su valor, y pensé que talvez era otro tipo de componente




pero si el  valor esta en los colores,

aca te dejo un ejemplo


----------



## Miguel terrazas (Ago 21, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> pero si el  valor esta en los colores,
> 
> aca te dejo un ejemplo


Porfavor ayudame con el valor de esto


----------



## analogico (Ago 21, 2022)

Miguel terrazas dijo:


> Porfavor ayudame con el valor de esto



Esa resistencia es de 4 colores, entonces la tabla es esta que es igual a la otra pero con una banda menos.






Verde, negro, planteado, dorado, si no me equivoco son 0,5 Ohm con un 5%  de tolerancia.


----------



## Lord Chango (Ago 21, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Esa resistencia es de 4 colores, entonces la tabla es esta que es igual a la otra pero con una banda menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verde, negro, planteado, dorado, si no me equivoco son 0,5 Ohm con un 5% de tolerancia.


----------



## malesi (Ago 21, 2022)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Ya le contestaron todo lo mismo en otro hilo.


Ha dicho que lo repite las veces que sea necesario. Tiene tarjeta VIP 😆   
Duda con valor de resistencia


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 21, 2022)

Miguel terrazas dijo:


> me dijeron que si vuelve a reventar puede ser los diodos



Resistencia abierta = Diodos reventados, MOSFET de conmutación, chip PWM, capacitor de filtrado principal y si llego a más: resistencia de sensado de corriente y un par de resistencias alrededor.

Dado tu bajo conocimiento yo cambiaría todo eso. Ademas que, una vez enchufado a la tensión de linea se aconseja trabajar con una sola mano, pero en tu caso, armarlo todo y recién ahí medir si tiene salida. Un error y no tal vez reparas nada mas en la vida.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 21, 2022)

Miguel terrazas dijo:


> Enserio te agradezco, y no te preocupes soy muy precavido... Y para reemplazar tiene que ser la misma o hay diferentes tipos? Tengo multimetro y muchos cachivaches para buscar... Bueno si no es mucha molestia


Si lo que intentas reparar es esa vieja placa de TV de tubo (TRC/TRC, Tubo de Rayos Catódicos), desde ya te advierto que estas manipulando tensiones alrededor de los *23000V (Veinti tres mil Voltios)!!!! *Y eso es muuuyyy peligroso, no hablar de la fuente principal que en la entrada hay 310V de continua.

Empieza por algo chico, como una radio o equipo de musica.

Ni Forosdeelectrónica.com, ni los moderadores/administradores/miembros y demas se hacen responsables del mal uso de la información. Queda a TU exclusivo riesgo el manipular esos objetos.

PD: Para aprender el funcionamiento del foro, lee los enlaces de mi firma


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 21, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Si lo que intentas reparar es esa vieja placa de TV de tubo


No... si se trata de un cargador de taladro...


----------



## aguevara (Ago 29, 2022)

Perdón por la tardanza, de antemano gracias a los que contestaron. De entrada les digo leí todas sus opiniones y bueno resultó ser una resistencia de cerámica de 5W y el valor que probé y funcionó bien fue de 6.8 Ohm. La función alguien por allí lo comentó es evitar los picos de corriente al energizar la fuente, está conectada en paralelo al contacto N.O del relé.
No hubo nada mas que se hubiese quemado, coloqué otra resistencia, cambié un fusible smd que se había volado y listo.
Gracias a todos por sus valiosas opiniones.


----------



## higuita (Ago 31, 2022)

Buenos dias colegas, por favor alguien que me saque de dudas que es esto, se que es un modulito pero que hace o alguna idea, y el gris son transistores ?


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 31, 2022)

Dónde lo conseguiste?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 31, 2022)

Se parece a los módulos de cerámica JC202PC2 que es un relevador de estado sólido.


----------



## HugoMart (Ago 31, 2022)

Buenas Tardes. La foto del colega parece una fuente de switching de las antiguas probablemente medio puente (half bridge). La parte encapsulada se trata probablemente del control de pulso con componentes discretos.


----------



## higuita (Ago 31, 2022)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Dónde lo conseguiste?


es de equipos de medicina.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No... si se trata de un cargador de taladro...


es de equipos de medicina fuente
estae es el equipo colegas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 31, 2022)

higuita dijo:


> es de equipos de medicina.
> 
> es de equipos de medicina fuente
> estae es el equipo colegas


Ahí no cuadra mi mensaje, era por esto


----------



## j.ubeda85 (Ene 2, 2023)

Buenas tardes, 

*¿Alguien sabria confirmarme que tipo de componente electronico es y su valor?*

Estoy tratando de reparar mi piano yamaha porque tiene algunas teclas que no funcionan pero al desmontarlo veo que se le han quemado una especie de resistencias. Mando foto de una en buen estado para ver si alguien me puede confirmar que componente es exactamente y el valor del mismo por ver si puedo localizarlas en alguna tienda de electronica y poder repararlo


----------



## mcrven (Ene 2, 2023)

Son Diodos... Tipo y valor desconocido, pero sí... están muy contaminados con algún tipo de agente químico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2023)

j.ubeda85 dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> *¿Alguien sabria confirmarme que tipo de componente electronico es y su valor?*
> 
> ...


En el primero izquierda y último derecha parece entreverse un diodo de cristal cubierto con pintura, podría intentar reemplazarse con *1N4148 *, 
Previo a ser reemplazados, habría que verificar si realmente se encuentran dañados.


----------



## j.ubeda85 (Ene 2, 2023)

Michas gracias mcrven por tu respuesta.

Como podria saber el valor? Se puede medir con mi multimetro?

Tengo una pinza amperimetrica UNI-T UT210E y tiene escala de diodos


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 2, 2023)

j.ubeda85 dijo:


> Michas gracias mcrven por tu respuesta.
> 
> Como podria saber el valor? Se puede medir con mi multimetro?
> 
> Tengo una pinza amperimetrica UNI-T UT210E y tiene escala de diodosVer el archivo adjunto 293586


Solo medir si no está en corto, si fuese un zener no se puede, si fuese un diodo común si se puede, pero no sabrás sus características mas que el valor de la caida de voltaje directo...


----------



## j.ubeda85 (Ene 2, 2023)

Os muestro aquí algunas fotos de los distintos valores que he podido obtener moviéndome por las diferentes opciones del comprobador, a ver si alguien me supiera ayudar a medirlo correctamente.


----------



## sergiot (Ene 2, 2023)

Me parece que tu instrumento no seria el adecuado para medir, al ser autorango, trata de medir algo, y se pasa Mohms, y capacidad, ademas de diodo que es la correcta, compra todos los diodos nuevos, 4148, y cambialos, salen muy baratos


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 2, 2023)

El modo diodo parece estar bien, el de capacidad no se si vendría al caso medirlo ya que hay que ver el datasheet del diodo, y ni siquiera sabes cuál es, y en Ohms con diodos no se puede medir.

Como dice Fogo, si hay alguno abierto o en corto (en modo diodo solamente), puedes intentar reemplazarlo por un 1N4148.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 2, 2023)

Hola, opino que el problema de tu piano Yamaha puede estar generado, más que por los diodos, por la contaminación con algún tipo de líquido cuyo origen desconozco, ¿Podría ser un condensador electrolítico deteriorado? ¿Pilas sulfatadas? ¿Humedad o agua en el interior? Sin más datos no te podemos orientar, lo que está claro es que ese líquido podría haber dañado pistas y componentes aunque no esos diodos. Mi consejo es que dejes el piano en algún servicio técnico especializado.


----------



## j.ubeda85 (Ene 2, 2023)

Creo que el problema pudo ser las pilas muy sulfatadas. Mirad a esto es a lo que me refiero, de que algunos se han abierto y mi intención es sustituirlos todos.

Podria poner *1N4148 *sin problema y funcionarian?

Lo que he observado es que las teclas donde estas piezas se han cortado o abierto, no suenan...



Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas, pues estoy seguro me serán de gran ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 2, 2023)

Si son las pilas sulfatadas, que no se ven, y han alcanzado a esos componentes....yo me preocuparía muuuucho del resto del circuito que puede estar destruido...


----------



## mcrven (Ene 2, 2023)

Tome unas imágenes por el lado contrario de las placas. Si se  contaminó con las pilas, me temo que tendrá que adquirir un piano nuevo. Se observa muy extenso el deterioro.


----------



## j.ubeda85 (Ene 2, 2023)

Por el otro lado la electronica se ve todo bien. No se el porque pero lo unico que parece haberse afectado son estos diodos


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 2, 2023)

Por las dudas, sube las fotos requeridas, quizas para ti se vea bien, pero alguien experimentado dice lo contrario...


----------



## sergiot (Ene 2, 2023)

Puede ser consecuencia del ambiente, no siempre es por culpa de algun electrolitico defectuoso o pilas, muchos limpiadores generan vapor corrosivo y provocan lo mismo.


----------

